# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Što se događa  neposredno nakon poroda?

## iglica

Ne znam da li sam poruku stavila na pravo mjesto, pa ako sam pogriješila ispričavam se moderatorima.
Naime, za dva tjedna stiže moja mala jagodica bobica. Pripreme za odlazak u bolnicu su gotove, torba spremna. 
O porodu sam pročitala sve (barem tako mislim). Još samo ostaje da se porodim. 
No ono što mene zanima je razvoj situacije nakon poroda: kad se vraćam u sobu, vode li me odmah na kupanje ili to moram  učiniti sama kad budem mogla? Kako je u našem rodilištu bebe sa mamom, kad mi sestra dođe pokazati kako ju primiti, nahraniti, umiriti?
Nemam koga pitati te detalje, pa ako ste mi voljne odgovoriti na moja malo glupava (ali meni jako važna pitanja), hvala Vam ženske.

----------


## Matilda

Nakon poroda ostaješ još sat ili dva u rađaonici. Bebica je kraj tebe, na rukama, slijedi prvo stavljanje na prsa (sestra ti pomogne), prvi podoj, mazite se i gledate. Suprug (partner) može biti kraj tebe cijelo vrijeme. 
Ja sam uvijek bila gotova taman pred ručak, tako da sam dobila jesti.
Odlaziš u sobu, voze te na kolicima, sestra nosi bebicu.
Prvo tuširanje obavljaš sama kad budeš mogla. Svakako traži pomoć sestre da ti pokaže kako dojiti, držati bebu. To je njihov posao, rado će ti pomoći (sestra Branka je glavna, vrlo draga, smirena, uvijek spremna pomoći, pravi majčisnki tip). A bebu ćeš umiriti svojom blizinom, dodirima, glasom i cicanjem.   :Wink:

----------


## koksy

> Nakon poroda ostaješ još sat ili dva u rađaonici. Bebica je kraj tebe, na rukama, slijedi prvo stavljanje na prsa (sestra ti pomogne), prvi podoj, mazite se i gledate. Suprug (partner) može biti kraj tebe cijelo vrijeme. 
> Ja sam uvijek bila gotova taman pred ručak, tako da sam dobila jesti.
> Odlaziš u sobu, voze te na kolicima, sestra nosi bebicu.
> Prvo tuširanje obavljaš sama kad budeš mogla. Svakako traži pomoć sestre da ti pokaže kako dojiti, držati bebu. To je njihov posao, rado će ti pomoći (sestra Branka je glavna, vrlo draga, smirena, uvijek spremna pomoći, pravi majčisnki tip). A bebu ćeš umiriti svojom blizinom, dodirima, glasom i cicanjem.


Nadam se da ce ti ovako biti!   :Heart:

----------


## iglica

Hvala Vam!

----------


## enchi

Potpisujem Matildu - tako je i kod mene bilo, samo sam obrok čekala duže jer sam rodila u 22. Ako ti bude tako kao i meni, donesi si nešto za pojesti, ja sam imala svoje omiljene integralne keksiće i sok/vodu. To mi je bilo taman jer zapravo i nisam od uzbuđenja imala neki apetit!
Rodilište je sada lijepo i novo a i sestre (i dr.) su stvarno jaako ljubazne i spremne pomoći!

----------


## andrea2405

da sam ja barem imala internet kad sam bila trudna pa bi ja tad pitala takve stvari.sad sve vec znam.dođe mi da placem kad citam o tom prvome dodiru,dojenju i svim ostalim stvarima poslije prirodnoga poroda.ja sam nazalost rodila hitnim neplaniranim carskim rezom pa sam svoje zlato u ruke i na ciku dobila tek drugi dan.poslije poroda dok su me jos zatvarali poljubila sam joj samo nogicu i to je to.ali poslije nisam dala ni da ju preko noci odvedu.ali to me je iskustvo samo nagnalo da se kad sam ju dobila jos vise povezem s njom. eto ja se malo raspisala to je da se bolje upoznamo  :Saint:

----------


## bleeda

sve ovisi od rodilišta do rodilišta i poroda do poroda.
ja sam rodila u 8 i 45 ujutro. ostala u boxu još sat vremena dok su me zašili, malo oprali...
onda su me prebacili na pomoćni ležaj i na hodniku sam ležala do pola 3 dok mi nisu pripremili apartman. vjerovatno bih bila brže smještena u sobu da nisu morali pripremiti apartman za mene.
onda su mi tek donesli bebu.
primiti ju je lako, obzirom da su bebe u onim bolničkm jastucima koji su jako čvrsti zbilja nije nikakav problem primiti bebu.
dojenje će ti sestre pokazati, i ako nebudeš mogla sama zovi ih. kad god ti je potrebno zovi ih da ti dođu pomoći i pokazati.
tuširanje: u merkuru sestra dođe u sobu pomogne da se digneš i onda ako ti možeš sama ona te pusti ali stoji pored vrata kupaonice i čeka dok završiš za svaki slučaj da se nešto ne desi.
meni nije trebala pomoć, ali kad su me dovezle u sobu one su me presvukle i pomogle leći na krevet...
dakle, one su tu, pomoći će ti i nemoj se ustručavati zvati i pitati ih za pomoć.

sretno   :Love:

----------


## sanjaneo

mene su sprašili odmah u sobu pod temperaturom i jakim krvarenjem bez da me je itko dva sata došao i pogledati. jednom su mi rekli kako da dojim i to je bilo to. nitko me nije vodio na kupanje, da mi nije bilo cimerica ne znam kako bih preživila prvih par sati

----------


## Matilda

S obzirom da pretpostavljam da će iglica roditi u karlovačkom rodilištu, mislim da će joj biti isto kao enchi i meni.   :Wink:  
Zaboravila sam reći da je meni prvo ustajanje nakon poroda bilo nakon nekih dva sata što sam došla u sobu i išla sam na WC. Sestra će te pitati jesi li mokrila.

----------


## enchi

Eh, da, i ne ustručavaj se dozvoliti joj da ti pomogne oko toga - ja sam bila uvjerena da mogu sama (sestra me samo dopratila kroz hodnik) ali sam se lijepo onesvijestila kad sam se pokušala dići sa školjke. Ajde, bila je pred vratila, pa me izvukla van, zna žena, nije joj sigurno prvi puta, ali evo - da i ti ne završiš na podu zahoda, kao ja!   :Smile:

----------

